# [SOLVED]digicam does not work (Kyocera Finecam M410r)

## cruelnovember

i have a Kyocera M410r which i want to access by using usb mass storage

i compiled in

scsi device support

scsi disk support

scsi generic support

legacy /proc/scsi/ support

and

USB device filesystems

UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

USB Mass Storage support (as module)

and

VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

dmesg output:

```

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo (root@speedy) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Lin                               ux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #6 Sat Sep 25 18:53:37 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000006000000 (usable)

96MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 24576

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 20480 pages, LIFO batch:5

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI not present.

ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=kernel-2.6.8new ro root=306 noapic pci=noacpi

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 512 (order 9: 4096 bytes)

Detected 199.873 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Memory: 93644k/98304k available (2107k kernel code, 4144k reserved, 836k data, 1                               28k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 395.26 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 008001bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  008001bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel Pentium with F0 0F bug - workaround enabled.

CPU: After all inits, caps:        008001bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Pentium MMX stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0200, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using ALI IRQ Router

PCI: Using IRQ router ALI [10b9/1533] at 0000:00:02.0

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1096138980.4294965408:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

pnp: SB audio device quirk - increasing port range

isapnp: Card 'Creative SB16 PnP'

isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.13 (May 11, 2002)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0f.0

tulip0:  MII transceiver #1 config 1100 status 782d advertising 01e1.

eth0: Lite-On 82c168 PNIC rev 32 at 0x7000, 00:C0:F0:2C:52:7B, IRQ 10.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0b.0

ALI15X3: chipset revision 32

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x7400-0x7407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x7408-0x740f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: AOPEN CD-RW CRW5232 1.03 20031013, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CD-916E/ATK, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, (U)DMA

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 > p4

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 12X CD-ROM drive, 120kB Cache

libata version 1.02 loaded.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (768 buckets, 6144 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje                               cts/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18,                                max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 128k freed

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

pnp: Device 00:01.00 activated.

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18,                                max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18,                                max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

bash-2.05b$ 

```

theres no device called /dev/sda1 or something like that to mount the camera. 

can anybody help?

thanks,

PaulLast edited by cruelnovember on Sun Sep 26, 2004 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cruelnovember,

I don't see your USB root hubs being detected in your dmesg.

How did you build the USB modules, built into the kernel or modukes?

If they are modules, are they loaded?

Can you post your lspci output and the USB section of /usr/src/linux/.config

Silly question time - you did mount /boot before you copied your kernel, didn't you?

----------

## cruelnovember

USB Section of /usr/src/linux/.config

```

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

```

#

[code]

bash: lspci: command not found

thanks for help, cruelLast edited by cruelnovember on Sat Sep 25, 2004 6:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phex

it looks like your missing the module OHCI_HCD and maybe a few others, digi cam's usually operate from that module along with alot of other devices. not UHCI_HCD. Here's a lil snippit of info and modules loaded from my system when my digi cam is loaded.

---------------------------[ DMESG ]----

Sep 25 13:49:31 [kernel]   Vendor: Gateway   Model: DC-T50            Rev: 1.00

Sep 25 13:49:31 [kernel] SCSI device sda: 59776 512-byte hdwr sectors (31 MB)

Sep 25 13:49:31 [kernel]  /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0:<7>usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep 25 13:49:31 [kernel]  p1

Sep 25 13:49:31 [kernel] Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Sep 25 13:49:31 [kernel] Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Sep 25 13:49:32 [scsi.agent] disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/host2/2:0:0:0

---------------------------[ MODULES ]----

usbcore

ohci_hcd

usbhid

ise_scsi

scsi_mod

usb_storage

sd_mod

fat

vfat

nls_cp437

nls_iso8859_1

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cruelnovember,

You need to emerge pciutils to get lspci.

If you uhci_hcd is right for your hardware, you will have a file called /proc/bus/usb/devices which will list all your USB devices.

If its not there, you probably have the wrong root hub driver in the kernel.

Check lspci for your root hub type.

----------

## cruelnovember

I changed UHCI into OHCI, /proc/bus/usb/devices exists now:

```

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0482 ProdID=010a Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=KYOCERA CORPORATION

S:  Product=Finecam M410R

S:  SerialNumber=DM2000000186

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0m

```

here is my lspci output

```

bash-2.05b# lspci 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1531 [Aladdin IV] (rev b2)

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV] (rev 03)

0000:00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB] (rev 9a)

0000:00:0b.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev 20)

0000:00:0d.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX (rev 20)

```

thanks for help, cruel

```

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cruelnovember,

OK. You have your USB working and the camera is there.

Thats a very good sign, well its progress anyway.

Check your lsmod for usb-storage. You built that as a module and it must be loaded.

You also need sd_mod loaded (or in the kernel).

One last thing. Many cameras have two data trasfer modes block storage, which we are trying to make your here and PTP (Pticture Transfer Protocol). Now, some cameras are fixed to one or the other, others can be chaned. My HP 318 does both and has a menu setting.

You need to set the camera up in the right mode. 

gphoto2 does PTP if yo ufancy some trial and error.

----------

## cruelnovember

but theres still no /dev/sda1 ;(

cruel

----------

## cruelnovember

where do I find sd_mod in the kernel? 

lsmod output:

```

bash-2.05b$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            25824  0 

snd_sb16               11116  0 

snd_opl3_lib            7712  1 snd_sb16

snd_hwdep               6404  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_sb16_dsp            8032  1 snd_sb16

snd_sb_common          13088  2 snd_sb16,snd_sb16_dsp

snd_pcm                79880  1 snd_sb16_dsp

snd_page_alloc          8488  1 snd_pcm

snd_timer              20484  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         5600  1 snd_sb16

snd_rawmidi            17568  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd                    41304  9 snd_sb16,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_sb_common,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi

```

so i think usb-storage module is loaded isnt it?

thanks very much so far  :Wink: 

cruel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cruelnovember,

Post your the scsi setup from your /usr/src/linux/.config. You can cut out all the low level drivers as they are not used.

Please confirm you camera is set up to be a block device (not PTP) and that your usb-storage module is loaded. PTP does not require /dev/sda1.

----------

## cruelnovember

here is my scsi setup without low level drivers

```
# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

```

i can't confirm if the camera is set up to be a block device or not. I can't find any option in its setup to check it and after a short search in the www i didn't find any info on that topic either. I will do a more thorough search later on.

thx, cruel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cruelnovember,

Your SCSI disc module is built in so you should be all set.

You may want to emerge gphoto2 and see if that works. If it does, the camera is in the wrong mode to be used as a block device. If not, there is something else to fix.

----------

## cruelnovember

thank you very much so far.

I'll emerge gphoto2 this night. Hope it will be finnished tomorrow (199MHZ  :Wink:  )

thanks and good night  :Wink: 

cruel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cruelnovember,

A 200MHz PC wil struggle with the pictures from a 4M pixel camera.

I'm surprised you can run even a lightweight GUI.

Good night

==================== edit =====================

This page http://www.kyoceraimaging.com/prodfaq.asp?itemnum=300390 says   *Quote:*   

> Windows operating systems released after Windows 98 and Macintosh OS 8.5 and later will recognize your M410R as a mass storage device, similar to an external hard disk drive

 

So thats USB mass storage to linux too.

----------

## cruelnovember

i checked out gphoto2 today and it didnt work with mz camera. mayby i made some kind of mistake, but i think it doesnt work here is my output:

```

bash-2.05b$ gphoto2 -P --debug

0.000173 main(2): ALWAYS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING LINES WHEN SENDING DEBUG MESSAGES         TO THE MAILING LIST:

0.001391 main(2): gphoto2 2.1.4

0.002306 main(2): gphoto2 has been compiled with the following options:

0.003356 main(2):  + gcc (C compiler used)

0.004254 main(2):  + popt (for handling command-line parameters)

0.005200 main(2):  + exif (for displaying EXIF information)

0.006231 main(2):  + cdk (for accessing configuration options)

0.007172 main(2):  + no aa (for displaying live previews)

0.008068 main(2):  + no jpeg (for displaying live previews in JPEG format)

0.009109 main(2):  + readline (for easy navigation in the shell)

0.010096 main(2): libgphoto2 2.1.4

0.011060 main(2): libgphoto2 has been compiled with the following options:

0.012078 main(2):  + gcc (C compiler used)

0.021029 main(2):  + EXIF (for special handling of EXIF files)

0.021987 main(2):  + no ltdl (working around buggy libltdl, eh? :-)

0.022889 main(2):  + /proc/meminfo (adapts cache size to memory available)

0.023979 main(2): libgphoto2_port 0.5.1

0.024924 main(2): libgphoto2_port has been compiled with the following options:

0.025872 main(2):  + gcc (C compiler used)

0.026865 main(2):  + USB (for USB cameras)

0.028715 main(2):  + serial (for serial cameras)

0.051132 main(2):  + no resmgr (serial port access and locking)

0.053144 main(2):  + no baudboy (serial port locking)

0.072267 main(2):  + no ttylock (serial port locking)

0.074259 main(2):  + no lockdev (serial port locking)

0.076248 main(2):  + no ltdl (working around buggy libltdl, eh? :-)

0.081104 main(2): The user has not specified both a model and a port. Try to fig        ure them out.

0.100998 gp-port-info-list(2): Loading io-drivers from '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.        5.1'...

0.163026 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/0'...

0.167746 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/1'...

0.170363 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/2'...

0.173218 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/3'...

0.176354 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/4'...

0.194980 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/5'...

0.198770 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/6'...

0.201261 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/7'...

0.204119 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/8'...

0.486054 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/9'...

0.705745 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/10'...

0.926783 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/11'...

1.120656 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/12'...

1.307116 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/13'...

1.494174 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/14'...

1.702554 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/15'...

1.931004 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/16'...

2.163037 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/17'...

2.356481 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/18'...

2.587890 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/19'...

2.773898 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/20'...

3.032309 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/21'...

3.226723 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/22'...

3.449674 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/23'...

3.674309 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/24'...

3.882731 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/25'...

4.112408 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/26'...

4.300244 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/27'...

4.458725 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/28'...

4.652110 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/29'...

4.882330 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/30'...

5.096045 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/31'...

5.300245 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/tts/32'...

5.534260 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Serial Port 0' (serial:/dev/tts/0) from '        libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

5.538451 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Serial Port 1' (serial:/dev/tts/1) from '        libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

5.556327 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Serial Port 2' (serial:/dev/tts/2) from '        libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

5.559158 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Serial Port 3' (serial:/dev/tts/3) from '        libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

5.561959 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Serial Port 4' (serial:/dev/tts/4) from '        libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

5.606264 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Serial Port 5' (serial:/dev/tts/5) from '        libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

5.609467 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Serial Port 6' (serial:/dev/tts/6) from '        libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

5.629027 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Serial Port 7' (serial:/dev/tts/7) from '        libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

5.631428 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded '' (^serial) from 'libgphoto2_port_serial.        so'

5.736411 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Universal Serial Bus' (usb:) from 'libgph        oto2_port_usb.so'

5.829451 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Counting entries (10 available)...

5.833137 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): 9 regular entries available.

5.834520 gphoto2-port(2): Creating new device...

5.836436 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 0 (10 available)...

5.840106 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 500 millisecond(s)...

5.842196 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

5.843836 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 1 (10 available)...

5.847256 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 500 millisecond(s)...

5.849050 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

5.850412 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 2 (10 available)...

5.879524 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 500 millisecond(s)...

5.881278 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

5.883017 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 3 (10 available)...

5.926396 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 500 millisecond(s)...

5.950895 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

5.952310 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 4 (10 available)...

5.956030 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 500 millisecond(s)...

5.958471 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

5.980362 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 5 (10 available)...

6.002092 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 500 millisecond(s)...

6.025450 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

6.045127 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 6 (10 available)...

6.048961 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 500 millisecond(s)...

6.051005 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

6.066001 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 7 (10 available)...

6.118255 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 500 millisecond(s)...

6.135334 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

6.137127 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 8 (10 available)...

6.187987 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 5000 millisecond(s)...

6.205809 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

6.208387 gphoto2-abilities-list.c(1): Auto-detecting USB cameras...

6.212000 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202        ). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.232997 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x6bd, product 0x403        ). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.235436 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x6bd, product 0x404        ). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.256110 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4fc, product 0x504        b). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.259022 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202        ). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.261439 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4fc, product 0x504        a). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.264451 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202        ). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.304143 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4fc, product 0x504        b). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.319770 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202        ). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.322234 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x2770, product 0x91        20). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.324953 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x919, product 0x100        ). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.327283 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a5, product 0x300        3). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.350057 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x304        7). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

6.386344 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x307        2). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

...

8.983532 gphoto2-port(2): Freeing port...

8.987378 gphoto2-port(2): Closing port...

8.989658 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Creating $HOME/.gphoto

8.991930 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Can't open settings file for reading

8.993776 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Loading settings from file "/home/paul/.g        photo/settings"

8.996592 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Can't open settings for reading

9.012479 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Creating $HOME/.gphoto

9.014333 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Can't open settings file for reading

9.015826 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Loading settings from file "/home/paul/.g        photo/settings"

9.018534 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Can't open settings for reading

9.089691 gphoto2-camera(2): Listing files in '/'...

9.091907 gphoto2-camera(2): Initializing camera...

9.145537 gphoto2-camera(2): Neither port nor model set. Trying auto-detection...

9.147519 gphoto2-abilities-list(2): Loading camera libraries in '/usr/lib/gphoto        2/2.1.4'...

9.150669 gphoto2-abilities-list(2): Note that failing to load *.a and *.la is NO        T an error!

9.189784 gphoto2-abilities-list(2): Trying to load '/usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.4/libgp        hoto2_panasonic_coolshot.a'...

9.193509 gphoto2-abilities-list(2): Trying to load '/usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.4/libgp        hoto2_ricoh.la'...

9.198261 gphoto2-abilities-list(2): Trying to load '/usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.4/libgp        hoto2_ricoh.so'...

9.205478 gphoto2-abilities-list(2): Trying to load '/usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.4/libgp        hoto2_sony_dscf1.la'...

9.224506 gphoto2-abilities-list(2): Trying to load '/usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.4/libgp        

...

30.153482 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

30.211312 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0xd64, product 0x1001). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

30.214407 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (class 0x6, subclass 0xffffffff, protocol 0xffffffff). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

30.216811 gphoto2-port(2): Freeing port...

30.218744 gphoto2-port(2): Closing port...

30.233824 context(0): Could not detect any camera

*** Error ***              

Could not detect any camera

*** Error (-105: 'Unknown model') ***       

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug -P --debug

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

30.311438 gp-camera(2): Freeing camera...

30.313437 gphoto2-port(2): Freeing port...

30.315716 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): Clearing fscache LRU list...

30.332137 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): fscache LRU list already empty

30.333709 gphoto2-filesystem(2): Internally deleting all folders from '/'...

bash-2.05b$ 

```

thanks for helping,

cruel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cruelnovember,

Sorry about the gphoto2. It does PTP devices, not block devices and from the link I posted, your camera is block device by default. You may not be able to change it.

Can you switch your camera on, wait for it to become ready to use, then plug in the USB link to the PC. My camera is picky about this. If I plug it in first, then switch it on, it does not get detected.

What does 

```
dmesg | grep scsi
```

show?

Encoraging output will be the USB parts of 

```
scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

scsi1 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

 /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
```

My emulated scsi writers are in there as well as a USB pen drive.

Are you using devfs or udev ?

----------

## cruelnovember

dmesg | grep scsi output:

```

bash-2.05b$ dmesg | grep scsi

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

bash-2.05b$ 

```

 *Quote:*   

> Are you using devfs or udev ?

 

how to find out?

greetings

cruel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cruelnovember,

You have two USB drives then.

They should appear as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb for the whole drives and /dev/sdaN /dev/sdbN for the partitions.

Try

```
ls /dev/sd??
```

 to see just the partitions. Is one of those your camera?

You can do 

```
mkdir /mnt/camera
```

to create a mount point, then do 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sdXY /mnt/camera
```

where X is the drive letter and Y the partition number.

Since you need to ask, you are using devfs not udev.  udev is the replacement for devfs but you need to do the replacement by hand just now.

----------

## cruelnovember

NeddySeagoon, I thank you for the great help!!

finally i could detect /dev/sd/sd1 and mounted the camera. Its all running now

Much thanks!

cruel

----------

